# HELPPP!! teredo tunneling pseudo-interface!



## 004JH (Jan 17, 2012)

For about the last week, I have my usb ports have not been working.. by usb ports, I mean where I plug things such as memory sticks in.
I followed some advice to uninstall everything in my device manager linked to usb- I did this, restarted my laptop and they reinstalled, but the problem was still not fixed.
I then noticed that in the device manager there was a yellow question or exclamation mark next to a 'network adaptor' called teredo tunneling pseudo-interface. I honestly have no idea what this is, but when I clicked on it it said something about miniport- because I didn't know what it was, me being me thought it may be related to usb ports, so uninstalled it. When I restarted my laptop it did not reinstall and my usb ports still are not working.
I am using windows vista (home basic) and really need some advice either on how to get my usb ports working (this advice would be MUCH appreciated) or if the teredo tunneling pseudo-interface is needed and if so, how to reinstall it. 
Please talk to me like i'm an idiot, because I am and desperately need help!!
Thank you all!!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

review this guide to reinstall the tunneling interface which has nothing to do with your usb not working

Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface Needs Reinstalling in Windows 7 - Cable Forum

Do you show your usb interfaces in device manager?


----------

